# Janome MB-4S or Baby Lock Alliance input



## YEAUX (Sep 8, 2016)

Yo!

I been doing some research, reading and watching info about these 2 machines. I'm really interested in investing in a small machine just to do hats. I run a screen print shop and a friend who is a really good customer is asking me if I was interested in doing embroidery. In the beginning I thought 'no, but hell no' just something else I have to figure out, but then he hot me with the amount he wants done. My only and repeat ONLY focus is do hats for him and my personal brand. I will not advertise or even breathe the words embroidery to anyone. That's out the way.

I see Baby Lock has a hoop to do structured hats, yes all hats are structured...no dad hats! I can't pin point if the Janome is capable or has a hat frame attachment. Janome is nice with having the extra needles, since a couple of my friends hats are 2 colors nice not to have to change thread. Baby lock seems to cost more from the numbers I've seen posted. Anyone doing structured hats on these? Any issues?

Thanks in advance!
-YEAUX


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

YEAUX said:


> Yo!
> 
> I been doing some research, reading and watching info about these 2 machines. I'm really interested in investing in a small machine just to do hats. I run a screen print shop and a friend who is a really good customer is asking me if I was interested in doing embroidery. In the beginning I thought 'no, but hell no' just something else I have to figure out, but then he hot me with the amount he wants done. My only and repeat ONLY focus is do hats for him and my personal brand. I will not advertise or even breathe the words embroidery to anyone. That's out the way.
> 
> ...


I would look at the Brother PR series over the Baby Lock or Janome


----------



## YEAUX (Sep 8, 2016)

You're the man. Going do some research on that series. Thanks!


----------



## gbrad1028 (Jan 25, 2013)

I can tell you right now you do not want the MB4 especially if your doing caps. As for the Brother PR and the Baby Lock they are one in the same machine. How do I know this before I got into this business I was a Brother sales rep for 14 years. The difference in the machines has to do with the built in designs they each have and neither have the same. If you would like more info feel free to reach out to me and I will get back to you.


----------



## arfan (Nov 28, 2016)

Haven't tried on these but tested on barudan and tajima. These are really good in structure hat embroidery like 3d puff. I know janome is also most prominent name in embroidery world.
Sent from my SM-T560 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

